# Sioux Falls



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Q callbacks to the 3rd. 
3 6 9 10 11 12 13 14 18 19 21 22 24 25. 

5 and 23 are scratches.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Q callbacks to the 4th. 

6 9 11 12 13 14 18 19 21 22


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish, they have 14 dogs left to run in the morning.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

How about final results on the q....had to leave before the final two dogs got back to run.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Qual Results

1st 13-Beck
2nd 12-Blythe
3rd 6-Blythe
4th 21-Beck
RJ 19-Blythe
Jams 9-Yozamp,18-Feekin


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

3,9,12,13,14,16,17,18,21,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,
35,38,40,41,42,47,48,52,57,65,66,70,74,76,79,81

33 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Troy Feeken on the Jam , and all other placements !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

9,12,14,17,18,25,29,30,32,35,38,40,42,48,52,57,65,70,74

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,9,13,14,16,17,19,21,23,25,28,29,30,31,32,34,36,37,38,42,43,44

28 total

Done for the day.... Starting 7:30 tomorrow at the same place


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

9,12,25,29,32,38,65,74

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

8,16,23,30,31,37,44

7 total


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Unofficial Open Results: 1st Holland Aycock/Farmer 
2nd Lucky Weller/ Yozamp 
3rd Gracie McClure/ Farmer 
4th Artic Hanson/ Sayles
RJ Roper McClure/ Farmer
Sorry do not know Jams just know 5 did 4th without handling.

A big Congratulations to TEAM FARMER for 10 open wins this year, not including open wins his clients have achieved,
and a BIG congrats to Dr.Ed and Cherylon Loveland for Holland's 2nd win in a row and 1st open win! Congratulations also to Roger, Paul, Sherry and Milton.
Also to Verne and Kathy on the Am win.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Wow!! Danny's team is looking pretty good-!! Holland is smokin' hot right now - probably hearing about the other kind of hot we have in Texas ( still 100's) and not missing it at all!! I know Sylvia is ready for her Gracie to come home though and she's had a great summer as well. Texas circuit just never gets any easier, does it?? Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#25 Holland H/Danny Farmer O/Ed Aycock
2nd-#74 Lucky H/Steve Yozamp O/ Roger Weller
3rd-#32 Gracie H/ Dannny Farmer O/Judy Aycock
4th-#9 Artic H/Dan Sayles O/Paul Hason
RJ-#38 Roper H/ Danny Farmer O/Milton & Sherry McClure
JAMS - 29,65 

Congrats to All !!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS To Vern & Kathy Hasenbank & Dealer on the blue ribbon is the Amateur! Two wins in a row with two different dogs! Way to go Vern.
Also congrats to Dennis Pugh on the second.
Sorry, don't know other placements


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Vern and Kathy on the Am win. Also, big congrats to Dr.Ed and Holland on the Open win. Tell Holland that we may have a cute girlfriend waiting on him down in Texas!!!

Go team Farmer!!! Congrats to our Texas girls Sylvia and Gracie too.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Big congrats to Team Vinwood


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Vern, Kathy, & Dealer for winning the AM. Team Hasenbank !! Way to Go


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> A big Congratulations to TEAM FARMER for 10 open wins this year, not including open wins his clients have achieved,


I don't know off hand, but it has to be with at least 7 different dogs. He's back to having a murderers row of a truck.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Congratulations to Vern and Dealer on their win in the Amateur and Dennis Pugh and Air on 2nd. Kudos to the Sioux Valley Retriever Club committee in finding some alternate water sites during the drought of 2012. Hopefully the rains will come and the ponds will be full in 2013!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to everyone who finished over the weekend. Special congrats go to Vern and Dennis for their 1st & 2nd places in the Am!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

What a good Club with good members! We enjoyed the weekend, even though it was HOT outside, and we enjoyed the chicken dinner with great salads and desserts on Sat night at the clubhouse. The Club is putting in more water at the clubhouse, and the members scrambled to find new places for this trial including the private-property gravel pit where the AM was held. Looked like it was made by someone with dogs--points and islands. But, in visiting with the owner, he made it for the family to use and stocked it with fish. It was the first time anyone had used it for a trial and the owner was impressed with the dog work. Special thanks to the Marshals who made it all go!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> What a good Club with good members! We enjoyed the weekend, even though it was HOT outside, and we enjoyed the chicken dinner with great salads and desserts on Sat night at the clubhouse. The Club is putting in more water at the clubhouse, and the members scrambled to find new places for this trial including the private-property gravel pit where the AM was held. Looked like it was made by someone with dogs--points and islands. But, in visiting with the owner, he made it for the family to use and stocked it with fish. It was the first time anyone had used it for a trial and the owner was impressed with the dog work. Special thanks to the Marshals who made it all go!



Ann,

Thanks for coming. I enjoyed talking to you and Bob. Yes, the dry weather does present the opportunity to do more digging at our club grounds. Both the open and amateur water series were done on water that has never hosted a field trial stake before and no club member had ever trained a dog on that land. Hot doesn't even begin to describe the weekend. When I pulled the trailers out of the Am on Sunday afternoon it was 97. Today we are looking at highs in the low 70's. Just a few days late...


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Congrats to everyone who finished over the weekend. Special congrats go to Vern and Dennis for their 1st & 2nd places in the Am!


Well said Buzz! I second that!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To Dr.David Aul, H/Jim Beck, & Magic Trick's "Noah" for placing fourth in the Sioux Valley Fall Qualifying. Nice Job Beck Retrievers.

Also Congrats to O/Paul Hanson,H/Steve Yozamp, & CASAL's Remember the Titans "Boone" for a JAM in Qualifying.

Congratulations to all that placed


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Congrats to everyone who finished over the weekend. Special congrats go to Vern and Dennis for their 1st & 2nd places in the Am!


Congrats to all that finished and tried to finish Amat water blind. Saw poss 3 dogs that did it to judges expectations. I wished I'd been the 4th good job on very difficult water blind. 

Vern and Dennis were awesome! One day as a handler i hope to be 2 or 3 out of 28 that smack the water blind! Great marks in last series gave you two 1rst and 2nd. Those blinds had people asking how much you had trained on this virgin water.

Team Steve Blythe who I consider Vern a member of had a good weekend. Paris now QAA with 2nd and Gibbs already QAA with 3rd and Vern the Blue in Amat. Good job.


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the congratulations and we extend a congratulations to all others who placed in the trial.

We appreciate all contestants, land owners, etc. and thanks to all the workers and judges who made the trial a success.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------

